# My first/miracle spawn! (Although it is so small...)



## ProfessorAnimezing (Oct 25, 2015)

Where do I begin? Back in June I rescued my male Betta fish: Ezekiel (Zeke for short ;-)) from my mother who could no longer afford to take care of him. He had gotten extremely sick (popeye, etc.) and I spent weeks researching his condition and nursing him back to health. I even had his tank beside me when I went to bed lol. I've grown very attached to Zeke, I saved him and now he is the healthiest pet-store blue & black crowntail betta that I have every seen. He's rather charming actually. But, he's also kinda old for a Betta fish. He has to be at least 2.5 - 3.5 years old now. This is the only picture I could get him to hold still (during a tank cleaning lol). 









Anyway, he would build some pretty big and beautiful bubble nests. My boyfriend suggested I breed him once I told him what the bubble nests were for. I originally didn't want to, for many different reasons. (Most of which all of you will bring them up when you discover that I have...) 
Then I thought it might be completely interesting to breed him and totally awesome and when he dies I will at least have his babies. So I spent a good two months researching breeding / fry care and gathering all the supplies. Including two females for him to choose from. 

I conditioned him with one female and got them in the tank together. I waited for three days - nothing even looked like it was going to happen. I decided to try the other female on a whim. That was when I witnessed a complete behaviour change in Zeke. He displayed all the signs of wanting to breed. So I put the female in a tall mason jar in the tank for a day and waited for a nest. The next day I released her - and today they have spawned! This is the mother - Lara is her name.


----------



## ProfessorAnimezing (Oct 25, 2015)

The only thing is, it is a VERY TINY spawn. :-( When I caught them spawning I only saw two embraces. The only reason I am even sure there are eggs is because I quickly saw Zeke rearrange 5 of the eggs and put them under the the almond leaf. I waited to see if he would embrace her again, but he kept chasing her away from the nest so I removed her. This is the leaf they spawned under.

















The problem is, its at the very back of the tank and its very hard to see under - the last shot is the best I can see of it. I'm guessing I could have anywhere between 5-25 eggs. Which I have mixed feelings about. 
Pros: 
-easier to keep/find homes for them when they are older
-less likely to die from over-crowding issues
-less likely to have deadly amounts of Ammonia in tank
Cons:
-if they die it hurts me more because they are so few and so precious
-Zeke could get spooked and eat them all without me knowing it
-tank is too big for now - hard to find / see (too scared to move them if I don't have to - I want as many to live as possible)
This is the breeding tank:









I will keep updating about his spawn, their condition and what happens. \
Please pray for my all my little fry.


----------



## Akkikumar (Aug 8, 2015)

Wow congrats...


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## ProfessorAnimezing (Oct 25, 2015)

My first spawn log may have to end sooner then it started... I'm starting to believe that maybe I don't have eggs. Zeke may have ate them all when I was at work or maybe there were never any to begin with. 

I decided to put Zeke back in his own tank. The bubble nest is safe without him and I don't think he needs the stress of not eating for 2 days and having the light on all the time. I made sure there were no eggs in his mouth. 

Just to be sure I'll be thoroughly checking the breeding tank for the next two days with a magnifying glass and a flashlight. I have infusoria from live plants in the tank for them to munch on if they exist. However Zeke does look a little depressed to me, like he knows that some are in there and I don't. Going to give my pair some rest and relaxation for the next 2 weeks and then try again later with some different strategies.

Thanks guys. Will keep you updated.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

If Zeke is a crowntail, you might get nicer looking babies with another crowntail. The fish he likes is a veil tail, and I'm not sure what kind of messy fins will come of it. I'm only pointing this out to make it easier to house offspring that you aren't keeping for yourself.

I hope there are eggs in the nest for you! I think it should be another day before they hatch.


----------



## ProfessorAnimezing (Oct 25, 2015)

Thanks for the tip. I understand that but to me these are just "practice fish" and its really difficult to find crowntail females in my area. I'm also kind of on a time limit. I'm worried about Zeke getting to old for this stuff for much longer. I want some success before I get serious. And Zeke's tail is already messy to begin with. I'm prepared to deal with the consequences and see what the fry look like.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I think it's nice that you're getting some offspring from him. 

We have crowntail females all the time! I have one that I'd lend you if you were nearby. Well, she might be too aggressive for him.

Good luck with your fish!


----------



## ProfessorAnimezing (Oct 25, 2015)

That's sweet that you'd lend me one if you were closer. I appreciate it. And thanks, I hope I finally succeed in getting his fry.


----------



## ProfessorAnimezing (Oct 25, 2015)

I have bad news upon bad news.
1. No fry. I would have seen them by now and I have perfect vision. 
2. My female Betta; Lara is sick. I'm treating her now in a hospital tank. Praying she lives. I'm doing all I can for her. Going to try to convince her to eat tonight with some Hikari Bloodworms. Lets hope she makes it.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm sorry :-(


----------



## ProfessorAnimezing (Oct 25, 2015)

It's OK. Thanks for your concern. My female made it through the night and appears to be on the mend. She'll get special treatment for the next little while until she gets better.


----------

